# Country comfort cc300 general questions!



## Squeaky_6 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello all!
Great site very helpful! Been learning a lot. 

I have a few questions about my new Country Comfort Cc300 insert. I have read the manual and it didn't help.

1. Does this model have a cat? I can't find one on-line, so I assume it doesn't have one.
2. Is there brick and a ceramic lining that I should place on the baffle? Again no mention in the manual
3. There is a hole in the back of the unit, I can put my finger in. It is not threaded,  looks like it goes to the secondary burn tube I believe. 
Just seems weird to me that there is a hole in back of the stove. Anyone know what it is?

Also, how important is chimney insulation? I will be running this in a masonry chimney with a liner, I don't quite get why I would need to insulate it. 

I plan making a back plate with roxul and thinking about insulating up near the cap too.


----------



## begreen (Oct 24, 2014)

As far as I can tell this is a non-cat insert. Sorry can't answer the rest of the questions, I have only seen pics of this insert model on the internet. 
http://www.ncsg.org/wcmedia/documents/InstallationManuals/CC_GeneralInstructions.pdf


----------



## Squeaky_6 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info begreen!
Have you ever seen an insert with a factory hole in the back?


----------



## begreen (Oct 25, 2014)

If the hole is for a blower that goes into a convection jacket on the back, yes. It's a lousy design though.


----------



## Squeaky_6 (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't think it's for a blower, only about the size of a quarter dia. I will try to post a pic.
Thank you!


----------

